# Macroeconomic and other information resources



## helicart (27 April 2009)

I take global and US/China/European macroeconomic information seriously in this trading climate.

I'd be interested in others' favourite resources. 


Bookmarked and googled at least monthly for interviews...

Meredith Whitney
Hugh Hendry
Marc Faber
Jim Rogers
George Soros

some of the links on my home page, which include Aussie stuff.

TED Spread 
US Treasuries
BDI


* Bloomberg
**Barry RItholtz*
*Seeking Alpha*
*Financial Sense
**Nouriel Roubini*
Daily Reckoning

*US Economists *
Martin Feldstein
John Taylor  
Mordecai Kurz
*Yale Sch. Economics* 

Shadow Stats


*Macro Sources*

Gary Dorsch
Brad Setzer
Bespoke Investment group
Pimco-BillGross 

*Robert ShillerGary Schilling
*John HussmanBCA Research
WoodyBrock-SED
Stratfor
Dismal Scientist
Robert Reich*Calculated Risk*

Gold
Futures
Spot kitco
10' Gold AUD

1' AUD USD

*Mining News
**The Oil Drum* 



*Blogs and Traders*
Teresa Lo 
*Kirk Report*
Maoxian
TraderFeed
Investing From The Right


*Australia*

30DCashRateCurve
Aust Govt Bonds

Lending Fin
House Prices 
House Fin

CPI
Motor Veh
Retail Trade 
Inter'l Trade 
Labor Force
Migration

*ANZ Job Adverts *

*APH
**Treasury-Economic
**     RBA

*Melbourne Institute      ANZOutlook 
NAB Outlook
D&BExpectations 
*CommsecResearch
**ACCI
 AIG
*Austrade *
CommonwealthBudget
**HIAEconomics 
HerronToddWhite
ANZPropertyOutlook 
REIQ
REIA
*


----------



## helicart (27 April 2009)

BTW, if there is any excel or other coding gurus, I have an interest in designing 'dashboards' that auto update selected economic indicators and display graphically via charts capable of animation. 

This is a commercially viable project if anyone is interested.


----------



## Aussiest (27 April 2009)

Hey,

Thanks for the info. Was thinking about this today and am going to make it my project within the next few weeks. Not the coding part, the news part


----------



## nunthewiser (27 April 2009)

thankyou for some of those links

quite a few i have already and use but theres a cupl on that list that just been added

cheers


----------



## dhukka (27 April 2009)

On the US front the following are worth adding to your already good list:

Naked Capitalism

Minyanville anything written by Kevin Depew or Minyan Peter

Contrary Investor free monthly newsletter




Aussie stuff:

Contrarian Investors Journal

Chris Leithner

Steve Keen


----------

